# Nunca se te da un deseo



## luissa

¡Hola a todos! Estoy aprendiendo español y necesito un poco de ayuda de vuestra parte. Tengo un texto que no sé si es bien escrito, o mejor dicho, traducido. El texto suena así:

''Nunca se te da un deseo sin darte el poder de llevarlo al cabo. Sin embargo, tendrás que trabajar por ello''.

El texto original es en rumano y es así:

''Nu ţi se dă niciodată o dorinţă fără să ţi se dea şi puterea de a o duce la îndeplinire. Totuşi, va trebui să munceşti pentru asta’’.

¿Alguien me puede corregir? ¿Cuál es la forma correcta en español?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## flljob

luissa said:


> ¡Hola a todos! Estoy aprendiendo español y necesito un poco de ayuda de vuestra parte. Tengo un texto que no sé si es bien escrito, o mejor dicho, traducido. El texto suena así:
> 
> ''Nunca se te da un deseo sin darte  que se te dé el poder de llevarlo al cabo. Sin embargo, tendrás que trabajar por ello''.
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!



Para mí, sería así. Aunque del rumano no tengo ni idea.

Saludos


----------



## luissa

¡Gracias flljob!


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Dorintă_ es _deseo_ en general (y más concretamente _deseo sexual_, que no creo que sea oportuno en el contexto). _Niciodată_ es nuestro nunca. _Îndeplinire_, es nuestro _realizar_. _Trebui_ es _llevar a cabo_. _Pentru_ es _para_. Tengo dudas con _să munceşti_. Lo demás es fácil y muy latino (verbo _dar_, etc).
Mi traducción, con base en la traducción original (estoy de prestado y no tengo ni mis gramáticas ni mis diccionarios, con lo que tengo que consultar la red que es poco fiable) sería:



> Nunca/jamás se te da un deseo sin darte las posibilidades de realizarlo. Sin embargo/no obstante/con todo tendrás que poner los medios necesarios para ello.


Me apasiona el rumano porque conserva cosas del latín muy antiguas que han perdido las demás lenguas romances.
Espero que te haya servido a tí y a los demás foreros para tener otras ideas para esta traducción (de ahí los comentarios sobre las palabras más conflictivas para un hispanohablante),


----------



## luissa

¡Muchas gracias XiaoRoel! Me has dado una forma mejor de cómo se traduce la frase.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me alegro de haberte ayudado. Tendré que venir más por el foro de rumano para refrescar mis ya casi olvidados conocimientos de esta maravillosa lengua que tantas cosas tiene en común con la mía (gallego), ambas las _linguas/limbi_ (¿está bien este plural?) marginales (geográficamente hablando) romances.
Un saludo,
Xiao Roel.


----------



## luissa

Sí, me has ayudado, gracias. En rumano, linguas se dice ''limbi''.


----------



## alinapopi

Buenas, chicos,

Ante todo, perdon por no poner acentos, algo se me ha debido desactivar por aqui. 
Bueno, alli va mi version: 

_*Nunca se te da/concede un deseo sin que se te de tambien la posibilidad de cumplirlo. No obstante/asimismo, tendras que trabajar/esforzarte para ello.*_

XiaoRoel, encantada de conocer a alguien de por aqui con tanto interes en nuestro idioma. Te pido que, por favor, pongas tu los acentos. 
En cuanto a mi version:
- en Spain usais mucho _conceder un deseo_ y creo que no va nada mal en el contexto;
- el subjuntivo me suena mucho mejor que el infinitivo en este caso; ademas, he añadido _tambien_ porque en mi opinion faltaba (la traduccion del _şi _rumano);
- _cumplir _tambien me suena mejor, en España usais mucho _cumplir un deseo_, mas que _realizar, _etc.;
- _să munceşti _es _trabajar,_ desde luego, pero _esforzarse _creo que transmite mejor la idea original en este caso.

Madre mia, no puedo vivir sin acentos, tengo que solucionar este tema ¡¡ya!!

Saludos y besiños  (Galicia es lo primero que conoci de la Peninsula).
Alina


----------



## luissa

Gracias Alina por responder. Ya veo que me queda mucho por aprender...


----------

